# refuse application for Quota Work Permit



## imexpat (Jun 22, 2012)

hello members 

just want to share my experience for filing my application for quota work permit

all required documents are completed including SAQA, IITPSA, Medical and Radiological Report, Police Clearance. at the end they just ignored my application
because the consulate said they don't satisfy him/her with my CV and qualification.

so my dream working and living in SA is just gone like tha, don't even have a chance to find a work in SA.

do i need to have employer to apply for Quota Permit in SA because the girl on the counter always ask me if have a contact or employer in SA?


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

Quota Work Permits have been repealed as from 1 April 2014. Actually, home affairs no-longer accepts applications for Quota Work Permits and Exceptional Scarce Skill Permits. These will be replaced by one permit. Not sure of the exact name of it.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

@Skilled is correct:


> Quota Work Permits have been repealed as from 1 April 2014. Actually, home affairs no-longer accepts applications for Quota Work Permits and Exceptional Scarce Skill Permits. These will be replaced by one permit. Not sure of the exact name of it.


It is called the Critical Skills Work Visa (the word permit is now only used for PR). The list of Critical Skills has not been formally published yet.

@imexpat - what are your skills? Perhaps you really don't qualify?


----------



## imexpat (Jun 22, 2012)

im a software developer / programmer for 7 years
so that's mean i can't apply now for quota work permit 
even its not yet april 1?


----------



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

That is very unlikely to be considered an exceptional skill, so I would be very surprised if you could get a visa on that basis. Also 7 years is not a lot of experience in software, so unless you have recognised published work(s), again it is unlikely.
Your best chance will be to find a position and get a normal work visa.


----------



## imexpat (Jun 22, 2012)

i see i thought 5 years is enough so the migration agent who assess my qualification is mistaken that i can be qualified for quota work permit


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Actually in the old Quota Skills list, IT/Programming was the most common skill people had who got the permit.

5 years is the minimum required, so my guess would be that this could qualify you in the new Critical Skills list as well. Time will tell.


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

I also had a Quota Work permit for ICT category.. I am a software developer too.

I recently got my PR - applied for Category 27(a) for people who hold a Quota Work Permit and *a permanent employment offer*.

You can definitely qualify for Critical Skills Work Visa unless they take IT out of the list of the preferred fields.


----------



## imexpat (Jun 22, 2012)

hi

did you wait 5 years to get your PR?


----------



## imexpat (Jun 22, 2012)

Skilled said:


> Quota Work Permits have been repealed as from 1 April 2014. Actually, home affairs no-longer accepts applications for Quota Work Permits and Exceptional Scarce Skill Permits. These will be replaced by one permit. Not sure of the exact name of it.



I think your right they are not accepting applicant for quota work permit


I've been reject again for 2nd Try :-( and i will never try again to file any visa going to SA

I don't know why the Consul clerk tell my Immigration Lawyer that i need to revisit the SA Embassy to resubmit my application which I did, but in the end they tell me that ICT Profession is not qualified to apply for Quota what's the point of revisiting them. The South African Consul here in Philippines even tell me that why i keep insisting my application for Quota work permit. She said ICT is not on the list for Quota Work permit. I even tell her that I read the info on their Gazette. Actually before I pay my Immigration Lawyer in full cash I ask her if she can confirmed if ICT is on the list for Quota work permit application and then she confirmed it and said yes. So I trust them and hired them to assist me for my application and to complete my documents.

Not sure who tell the truth and who is the liar. Hope I can still refund my money.

here's the list profession who can apply for Quota work permit
its old but i ask my agent to confirm it

1-32261 25-5 Home Aff - quota list 2009.pdf | Awesome Screenshot


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

The right answer that they should have told you is this.

_"Quota Work Permits are no longer being issued. They are being replaced by a Critical Skills Visa. For you to apply we need to verify that your area of expertise is on the list of critical skills and that list is not yet available."_ 

That is the right answer


----------



## imexpat (Jun 22, 2012)

can i try again filing my application or just forget it and try to refund some of my payment from my immigration lawyer?


----------

